# Ayuda Kernel Custom

## Drake

Hola, como puedo hacer mi propia kernel.. toy instalando un gentoo como servidor(sin entorno grafico)...pero no entiendo mucho como funciona el menuconfig.. si alguien se pega una ayudita.. GRACIAS !!

----------

## cach0rr0

probablamente mas facil usar Pappy's Kernel Seeds

Si va a ser solamente un servidor, sugiero hardened-sources

Uso ambos para todos mis servidores.

----------

